# Blood sugar levels!



## GREENBELT

Hi
First visit so bare with me!! I was diagnosed as type 2 about 2 years ago after suffering a stroke so double whammy!! stroke wise ok - happened in my sleep so big shock in hospital 6 weeks and came home in wheelchair!. I was off work for 6 months and apart from bit of balance issues I'm ok.

Anyway get to the point of me writing on here. I am on medication - 2 metformin, 1 giclocide morning and evening. My blood sugar results have never been brilliant - between 8 - 11!. I can be a bit naughty and eat a few biscuits/chocolates - nothing like before though. Anyway all of a sudden blood sugar up to 18.5!!. I have seen the diabetic nurse who calmed me down and have been put on an additional tablet - cant think of name. Said I may or may not have to go on insulin. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Northerner

Hi Greenbelt, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about your stroke, but glad to hear that you are recovering well. 

It does sound as though you have a little way to go to improve your blood sugar control - hopefully the new pill will help. When you saw the 18.5 when was this test taken, or was there more than one test in this sort of range? 

I would suggest having a read of some of the links in our Useful links thread - the more you know about diabetes, the better! Particularly recommended is Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, well worth a read!

Please ask any questions you may have - nothing is considered 'silly' - and we will do our best to help out. I look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## Mark T

Welcome to the forums GREENBELT 

I can't really add much more the Northerner has already stated except that even small amounts of limited exercise (within the bounds of what you can do from a wheelchair) will help your blood glucose control.

Good luck with getting your numbers down!


----------



## slipper

Hi Greenbelt, welcome aboard. Hope the new pill does the trick.


----------



## daisymoo84

Hi Greenbelt, welcome to the forum. You've come to the right place to learn more about controlling blood sugars. Everyone here is really friendly so ask away


----------

